# magcharger with 5761 bulb



## Bobpuvel (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey guys,
I've been looking around for ways to upgrade my magcharger.. I'm thinking I want to put a 5761 bulb in it... but I don't know what else I need to do in order to make it work... I need someone to tell me exactly what I need to do. also if I need a new battery, can I still use the charger for my MC. thanks.


----------



## mdocod (Jan 6, 2009)

A far as I understand it's a direct drop-in, no other modifications needed, just the bulb swap. I would be wrong about this so wait for more responses. I am trying to remember if this mod required a mica heat shield or if that was something else I was thinking of.

Eric


----------



## metlarules (Jan 6, 2009)

The reflector hole will need to be enlarged slightly to allow the bulb to fit through. It will also require a mica heat shield between the bulb and socket so it won't melt the plastic socket.


----------



## BigusLightus (Jan 6, 2009)

How and where does the mica shield fit in the MC. I have some but never figured out how to put them in. I'm probably overlooking something simple.


----------



## litho123 (Jan 6, 2009)

You'll see a set of pre-drilled holes for the "legs" of the bulb in the shield.

Center a dime over those holes, mark around the dime on the shield and trim.

Then I put the bulb legs thru the shield, and then insert the bulb in the MC. I then check that it doesn't interfere with the reflector cam.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jan 6, 2009)

There are pictures somewhere around here but I don't know where.As I remember you cut out a piece the size of a dime.Then you put two holes in it to allow the pins to pass thru.Then place it between the bulb and the base.


----------



## BigusLightus (Jan 6, 2009)

I feel enlightened. Thank you both for your instructions. :twothumbs


----------



## Neubauej (Jan 6, 2009)

As previously stated, you will need to enlarge the reflector hole, and either use a mica shield, or space the bulb up a little bit from the bipin holder, other than that, just fire her up, and enjoy.

For a little, okay alot, more oomph, a FM 34mm extension, and an additional 1/2 D cell will drive that bulb much nicer... just let the cells rest after charging to avoid insta flashing the bulb.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jan 6, 2009)

Great suggestion Neubauej,overdriving this bulb fron 6v to 7.2 with the addition of another 1/2 D will rise the bulb-lumens from 765 to 1448, according to LuxLuther's Destructive Bulb Test https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179748.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Jan 7, 2009)

can i get one of these 1/2 d cells?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jan 7, 2009)

LIGHTSMAD said:


> can i get one of these 1/2 d cells?


Buy a replacement Magcharger battery pack at your local Mag dealer and open it up.There are 5-1/2 D's in one.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Jan 7, 2009)

if i do that.....will it still work with the stock charging cradle?


----------



## Neubauej (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup. 20hr charge time, and dont forget to let it rest after charging.
I currently have 4 sticks, that way I have runtime, and waiting for the cells to rest becomes a non-issue. Then again, I do use mine ALOT!


----------



## Tuck (Mar 4, 2009)

Neubauej, PM sent.


----------



## bullettproof (Mar 9, 2009)

How long should you let the cells rest with 6AA to 2D setup? If you take the batteries off the charger and put them in will it blow the bulb?


----------



## Howecollc (Mar 9, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Buy a replacement Magcharger battery pack at your local Mag dealer and open it up.There are 5-1/2 D's in one.


Do the 1/2Ds in the Moltech brand MagCharger sticks have button-tops, flat tops, or are they soldered together? What about other brands?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Mar 10, 2009)

bullettproof said:


> How long should you let the cells rest with 6AA to 2D setup? If you take the batteries off the charger and put them in will it blow the bulb?



You will blow the bulb with fresh AA's.The 5761 will not take much more than 7.2v.Let them rest for several hours and than pray when you hit the switch!






As far as I know all the 1/2 D's used in all Magcharger battery packs have button tops.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Mar 10, 2009)

can i use 1/2D cell NiCd batt's with battery junction's 3500mah NiMh battery pack???

or do i need NiMh to match the pack!

same question for the std MC NiCd batt pack???


----------



## Painful Chafe (Nov 14, 2009)

Curious about this too. Can the battery junction pack with one more 1/2 D battery along with FM's extension work? Or is the best option a custom AA set up. If the AA set up is the way to go, who makes a battery tray?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 16, 2009)

mdocod does I think


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Nov 18, 2009)

i have mag85 with 9aa eneloops & MC61 with FM ext using 1/2 cell

much prefer MC61 it seems brighter and more of a floody beam


----------



## N10 (Nov 19, 2009)

for the mica heat shield...follow this link..: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/48848


----------



## 1pt21 (Nov 20, 2009)

LIGHTSMAD said:


> i have mag85 with 9aa eneloops & MC61 with FM ext using 1/2 cell
> 
> much prefer MC61 it seems brighter and more of a floody beam




The 5761 is quite floody.. Despite a slightly yellowish beam on a mc battery stick, it remains one of my favorites :candle:


----------



## N10 (Nov 27, 2009)

might be a little offtopic but concrning the magcharger's reflector...is it all metal? and how much heat can it take without any damage?Is it worth upgrading to another smooth reflector(custom?) if someone wants max throw? Thanks!


----------



## fivemega (Nov 27, 2009)

Bobpuvel said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been looking around for ways to upgrade my magcharger.. I'm thinking I want to put a 5761 bulb in it...



*Philips 5761 won't fit in stock reflector unless bulb opening is enlarged.*



metlarules said:


> It will also require a mica heat shield between the bulb and socket so it won't melt the plastic socket.


*For extremely hot bulbs ceramic slug is best choice.*



LIGHTSMAD said:


> can i use 1/2D cell NiCd batt's with battery junction's 3500mah NiMh battery pack???
> 
> or do i need NiMh to match the pack!
> 
> same question for the std MC NiCd batt pack???


*It is not a good idea to mix NiCad with NiMH for a pack.
All batteries must be same chemistry, same capacity, same age and healthy.*



LIGHTSMAD said:


> if i do that.....will it still work with the stock charging cradle?



*MC stock charger is constant current at 220mA and can recharge 6 series NiCad or NiMH batteries. So you will need to charge batteries according to your batterypack capacity.
Example:
If your battery pack has capacity of 4400mA and efficiency is 50%
(4400:220)+50%=30 hours.
So regardless of battery numbers in a pack*, a depleted 4400mAh battery pack needs 30 hours charging.
* Remember, stock charger can charge battery pack of 4, 5 or 6 cells at 220mA*



Painful Chafe said:


> If the AA set up is the way to go, who makes a battery tray?


*Advantage of AA cells are that you can use LSD Eneloops while LSD is not available in 1/2D size. Also 6xAA needs a "D" dummy without extending flashlight length.
I do.*



N10 said:


> might be a little offtopic but concrning the magcharger's reflector...is it all metal?



*Only the reflector is metal but reflector base is plastic.* 



N10 said:


> Is it worth upgrading to another smooth reflector(custom?)


*Is there such a thing existed?*



N10 said:


> and how much heat can it take without any damage?


* Depends on bulb/battery set up and how long you want to use it continuously.*



N10 said:


> if someone wants max throw?


*MC ThrowMaster is the answer.*


----------



## N10 (Dec 1, 2009)

hmmm...thanks for your input Fivemega!


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, I know this is an old thread, but I stumbled across it while searching.

Long and short of it, based on reading in anther thread that a Phillips 5761 bulb was a no mod drop in for my MagCharger I went online and order one. Or at least what I believe to be one.

Anyhow, when it arrived it was obvious it was physically bigger and wouldn't fit through the reflector properly. I did however plug it in and try the lamp briefly with the the reflector and lens removed. This has lead to a couple of questions:


1. It wasn't very bright, not at all, sort of an orange glow. Do these need time to 'warm up' or should it be instant? I turned it off after about 5-8 seconds. I'm fairly sure it's the right bulb as the packaging says Phillips 5761 6v 30w.

The standard MagCharger bulb works fine when I tried the same thing (lens/reflector removed) and was as bright as normal.

As far as I know the MagCharger is working fine, the standard bulb is as bright as it was when new. It's the earlier NiCd version. I also tested the battery pack in a 3D Mag with a standard incan bulb in, this made a huge difference in brightness/whiteness compared to a new set of Duracells it had in it. So I'm assuming the NiCd pack is still pumping out all of its 6 volts.

If anyone could point me in the right direction to solve this I'd be most grateful.


2. Assuming I can get it working, what is the easiest/best way to enlarge the hole in the reflector without causing damage to it?

3. Reading this thread it seems I also need to consider a heat shield, does anyone know where I could buy it in the UK?


Thanks.


----------



## fivemega (Jan 12, 2012)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> 1. It wasn't very bright, not at all, sort of an orange glow.


*Original MC bulb consumes only 1.8 Amps while 5 Amps draw of 5761, may sag your unhealthy battery pack to lower than acceptable voltage.
I recommend recharge it before retry and if result is same, you may need new battery pack.
You can also check current draw at tail cap which must be about 5 Amps.*


----------



## Howecollc (Jan 14, 2012)

The fact that the 5 cell ni-cad stick didn't flash the 3 cell bulb makes me suspicious of its health as well.

Additionally, my 23 watt Welch Allyn 1160 bulb doesn't look all that much brighter than the stock MC bulb when you view it without the reflector. Only after screwing everything back together do you see the real difference.

CPF member *Northern Lights* is the fellow who first started using the 5761 in a MagCharger; I'm sure he would be glad to respond to a PM about the best way to go about enlarging the reflector hole.

I'm not sure that the mica shield is as much of a concern with the 5761 as with some other bulbs due to the fact that the bulb's glass base doesn't recess into the plastic MC slug as far as the others do. CPF member *Andreas Ferrari* says he never has used a shield with his MC and the 5761.

You've already gone directly to the extreme end of MC hotwires with your purchase of the 5761; it's pretty much a given that you should upgrade to the NiMH battery stick as well. It's going to make a huge difference in how white that bulb stays, and for how long.

As *Fivemega* said: the first order of business is to see if your stick is even putting out anything close to 5 amps.


----------



## Howecollc (Jan 14, 2012)

duplicate post


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. What do I need and how do I check the current draw at the tail cap? Seems I've got a lot to learn


----------



## Howecollc (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Simple-guide-to-using-a-DMM-for-measurements


----------



## Howecollc (Jan 18, 2012)

I just remembered that *fivemega* offers aluminum MC reflectors with a larger hole made to accomodate the 5761. It's a nice option if you don't want to ruin your existing reflector by enlarging it only to later find that you'd rather use a smaller bulb. You want the 11mm one. Its hole is large enough for the 5761, it's made to compensate for the added filament height of the 5761, and also has a textured surface which will make the beam look a lot more "Surefire-like" in quality.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...7-(3Rd-Run)-M*gCharger-MOP-Aluminum-reflector


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Jan 18, 2012)

Howecollc said:


> I just remembered that *fivemega* offers aluminum MC reflectors with a larger hole made to accomodate the 5761. It's a nice option if you don't want to ruin your existing reflector by enlarging it only to later find that you'd rather use a smaller bulb. You want the 11mm one. It is made to compensate for the added filament height of the 5761, and also has a textured surface which will make the beam look a lot more "Surefire-like" in quality.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?238677-(3Rd-Run)-M*gCharger-MOP-Aluminum-reflector


Thanks again for the info, that's brilliant to know!


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Throw - FM Throwmaster

Heat - FM ceramic Magcharger bi-pin adapter


----------



## Rossymeister (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if the phillips 5761 bulb will work with the new 2 stage magcharger?

Does the electronic switch limit any current in any way?


----------



## Mag-man (Mar 2, 2012)

Did you do anything with your MagCharger yet? There are several (3) upgrades available only for the MagCharger, they run around $60-$90.

(1) The "TerraLux MiniStar30MR-EX" that puts out 600 lumens. 
(2) The lower output is the "TerraLUX TLE-300MR EX-S" that outputs 700 lumens. 
(3) And then there's the "TerraLUX MiniStar31 MR-EX" that outputs 1000 lumens. 

Make sure you put in a thermally resistant lens to go along with the high heat output bulb...


----------



## Rossymeister (Mar 2, 2012)

I bought the fivemega kit several months ago. I am running this setup in the standard single stage magcharger. It would be nice to have the lower mode for longer runs using this kit, but my cheap DMM is showing a 5.7 amp draw. I am just curious whether or not the new switch can handle the current.

Has anyone taken apart the new style switch yet?


----------

